# Der "Welchen Handyhersteller findest du am Besten?" Thread



## Flenor Eldar (18. Juni 2009)

sers,

so einfach an der Umfrage Teilnehmen...

ich fange an:

[X] Sony Erricson


----------



## Shady (18. Juni 2009)

[x] Sony Ericsson
[x] Nokia

Finde beide Hersteller gut. Mein jetziges und nächstes sind SE. Bin mit den Geräten sehr zufrieden. Vorher hatte ich Nokia und eigentlich auch nie Probleme.


----------



## taks (18. Juni 2009)

ööhmmm, Wo ist HTC?



ps: Moterola


----------



## Flenor Eldar (18. Juni 2009)

HTC? was meinst du damit?


----------



## pixelflair (18. Juni 2009)

HTC is nen Handyhersteller Flenor  und zwar kein kleiner


----------



## taks (18. Juni 2009)

sky2k4 schrieb:


> HTC is nen Handyhersteller Flenor  und zwar kein kleiner


 
Hab mal gelesen dass die 14% Marktanteil haben. Bei den WinMobile Geräten sogar 70% ^^


----------



## Nucleus (18. Juni 2009)

*[x] andere*

Ganz klar *HTC *


----------



## boss3D (18. Juni 2009)

[X] _Sony Erricson_

Ich muss aber fairerweise erwähnen, dass ich nur zu Nokia einen Vergleich habe.

_PS: Es heißt Motorola.  
_ 
MfG, boss3D


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (18. Juni 2009)

Nokia und Sony E... würde mir aber auch mal ein HTC holen!


----------



## Riezonator (18. Juni 2009)

[X]Nokia.... 5800 FTW!!! meins


----------



## El-Hanfo (18. Juni 2009)

[X] Sony *Ericsson* 

MfG


----------



## Flenor Eldar (18. Juni 2009)

sky2k4 schrieb:


> HTC is nen Handyhersteller Flenor  und zwar kein kleiner



Aso, wusst ich ned

Mod, bitte mal HTC noch hinzufügen u. bitte Motorola korregieren


----------



## AMD64X2-User (18. Juni 2009)

Alle!


----------



## MaN!aC (18. Juni 2009)

Seitdem ich ein HTC hatte, will ich kein anderes Gerät mehr


----------



## jaiby (18. Juni 2009)

[x] sonstige

HTC

Angefangen hat es mit meinem HTC Herald (VPA Compact IV), nun hab ich mich für das HTC Magic entschieden.

Und ich bereue diese Wahl nicht! Definitiv nicht. Schneller als das Blackberry Storm meines Bruders, auch die Internetverbindung am gleichen Ort ist schneller 

Und die Bedienung finde ich besser als beim iPhone.


----------



## Gast20141208 (19. Juni 2009)

[X] Samsung
Hatte auch mal ein Motorola, sowas kauf ich mir nie wieder.

PS: Asus baut auch Handys.


----------



## Neoar (21. Juni 2009)

[x] Nokia

also ich bin ganz klar Nokiafan. Sie tuen auch einiges neben dem Handy für ihre Kunde miteinigen Programmen etc. Und ich habe schon Jahre lang Nokiahandys und hatte noch nie Probleme mit einem.


----------



## eVoX (21. Juni 2009)

[x] Sony Ericsson
[x] Nokia

Wenn mein Vertrag ausläuft, werde ich mir mal die Geräte von HTC angucken.


----------



## boehmer_dce (21. Juni 2009)

[X] Nokia

hatte bisher Nokia, Sony Ericsson, Siemens, Samsung und jetzt eben wieder ein Nokia. 

Ein Nokia 5800XM, und ich komme mit Nokia-Geräten am Besten zurecht.


----------



## nfsgame (21. Juni 2009)

[X] Sony Ericsson
[X] Nokia


----------



## Stingray93 (21. Juni 2009)

[X] Sony Ericsson (W810i, benutz es eh nur zum Musik hören ;D)


----------



## push@max (21. Juni 2009)

[x] Samsung


----------



## BubbleOnDrugs (26. Juni 2009)

Ich finde Samsung ganz cool, Sony Ericsson aber auch.
Dennoch finde ich die Sony E. sind mit der neuen Software etwas überlastet, zu häufig ruckler und so...


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (26. Juni 2009)

Sony Ericsson ist ganz gut, habe selber gerade eins...
Gibt aber keinen Hersteller den ich prinzipiell ablehne...

greetz


----------



## moddingfreaX (26. Juni 2009)

Derzeit finde ich Samsung durch top Technik am besten. Die Brillianz der Displays, die unglaublich guten Kameras und das super Design sind bisher einfach unübertroffen!


----------



## CheGuarana (26. Juni 2009)

[x] Nokia, ganz klar.
Ich habe ein N73 das übersteht sogar eine Tour ins Klo


----------



## feivel (26. Juni 2009)

Nokia..habe aber momentan ein neues samsung e1110 und finde die bedienung immer noch kurios


----------



## DerSitzRiese (26. Juni 2009)

Riezonator schrieb:


> 5800 FTW!!! meins



dito


----------



## KempA (26. Juni 2009)

mein ppc ist auch von htc


----------



## Octopoth (26. Juni 2009)

[x] Nokia hatte früher mal nen altes Samsung da hatte ich nur Probleme mit seit dem nur noch Nokia und war immer zufrieden.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Juni 2009)

die umfrage hat natürlich nen haken: es gibt einfach viel mehr zb sony als motorola. wenn also sony ne quote von 50% hat, dann liegt das vlt. nur daran, dann 60-70% der leute ein sonyhandy haben/hatten..

ps: motErola?


----------



## Sight (27. Juni 2009)

[X] Sonya Erikkson
mein altes schönesn K750i @ W800i modded


----------



## AGPfreak (27. Juni 2009)

[X] Nokia
hatte bis zu meinem letzten Handy keine Probleme mit denen, leider hat bei meinem jetzigen der Speicherkartenslot nach langen Rumzicken seinen Geist aufgegeben. Mal sehen wies nach der Reparatur damit aussieht.


----------



## Kurtch (28. Juni 2009)

[X] Sonstige


Also HTC    nie wieder was anderes


----------



## riedochs (30. Juni 2009)

Siemens  Gibt es leider nicht mehr. Das SE das ich jetzt habe ist ja nicht schlecht, aber an die Siemens Business Handys kanns nicht mal ranstinken.


----------



## Pommes (1. Juli 2009)

Den Apfel


----------



## Tecqu (5. Juli 2009)

Ich hatte bis jetzt nur Nokia und war sehr zufrieden mit den Dingern.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (5. Juli 2009)

Ich persönlich stehe ja zu Sony... Habe nen MP3-Player von denen und der hat schon 2 waschmaschinengänge Überstanden, mit anschließender Trockner Behandlung xD


----------

